# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Sondazh I Usaid

## flor1

PD  FITON ME 9% DIFERENCE KUNDREJT PS

PD  43%
PS  34%

----------


## xhori

edhe keta te usaid   ngelen  duke kopjuar   sondazhin e fsh

----------


## IL__SANTO

O ti Flor1 nga doli ky perfundim se une sdij gje ta kene shpallur.

Na fal per mosinformimin por na informo ti te pakten.

----------


## Albmaster

> PD  FITON ME 9% DIFERENCE KUNDREJT PS
> 
> PD  43%
> PS  34%





> O ti Flor1 nga doli ky perfundim se une sdij gje ta kene shpallur.
> 
> Na fal per mosinformimin por na informo ti te pakten.



hahahahahahahaah Ca te ben militantintizmi,hgagaghahgahgahgahgagha deri ne forum erdhi fushata elektorale ??????????

Santooooo keto degjon ti ore ? loL

P.S. Flori sondazhi juaj duhet shoqeruar dhe me linkun perkates ose me nominativin e gazetes apo revistes ku ti e ke marre Informacionin....

Me pak fjale nuk vlen dhe zdo shume mend te kuptosh "Shqiperia po Ndryshon" logo juaj loL


Albmaster

----------


## flor1

> hahahahahahahaah Ca te ben militantintizmi,hgagaghahgahgahgahgagha deri ne forum erdhi fushata elektorale ??????????
> 
> Santooooo keto degjon ti ore ? loL
> 
> P.S. Flori sondazhi juaj duhet shoqeruar dhe me linkun perkates ose me nominativin e gazetes apo revistes ku ti e ke marre Informacionin....
> 
> Me pak fjale nuk vlen dhe zdo shume mend te kuptosh "Shqiperia po Ndryshon" logo juaj loL
> 
> 
> Albmaster


http://www.puls-al.com/
http://www.puls-al.com/docs/Sondazhi...i20Maj2009.pdf
P-5. Në qoftë se zgjedhjet do të zhvilloheshin sot dhe ju do të votonit, për cilën parti do të votonit?
1. Bashkimi Demokrat (BD) <1%
2. Bashkimi Liberal Demokrat (BLD) <1%
3. G 99 2%
4. Lëvizja Socialiste për Integrim (LSI) 3%
5. Lëvizja për Zhvillim Kombëtar (LZHK) 0%
6. Partia Agrare Ambientaliste (PAA) 0%
7. Partia Aleanca Demokratike (PAD) 0%
8. Partia Bashkimi për të Drejtat e Njeriut (PBDNJ) 1%
9. Partia Demokratike (PD) 42%
10. Partia Demokristiane (PDK) <1%
11. Partia Demokracia Sociale (PDS) <1%
12. Partia Lëvizja e Legalitetit (PLL) 0%
13. Partia Ligj dhe Drejtësi 1%
14. Partia Republikane (PR) 1%
15. Partia Socialiste (PS) 33%
16. Partia Social Demokrate (PSD) 1%
17. Partia Socialiste e Vërtetë 91 (PSV91) 0%
97. Tjetër [Specifiko] ____________________ <1%
98. Nuk jam i sigurt/Nuk e di 13%
99. Refuzon të përgjigjet 5%
n = 997; MoE +/-3%
http://www.puls-al.com/docs/Rezultat...iPULS20Maj.pdf


SHQIPERIA PO NDRYSHON

----------


## toni007

> PD  FITON ME 9% DIFERENCE KUNDREJT PS
> 
> PD  43%
> PS  34%


sheme real ky sondazhe..pd fiton pa dyshim

----------


## flor1

Ky Lajm Eshte Transmetuar Ne Te Gjitha Mediat Shqipetare.

----------

